# C et C++ > C > Livres >  [Livre] Du C au C++ - De la programmation procdurale  l'objet

## Francis Walter

Bonjour  ::salut:: ,

La rdaction de Developpez.com vous prsente un nouveau livre sur la Programmation Procdurale en C et la Programmation Oriente Objet en C++ intitul :

*Du C au C++ - De la programmation procdurale  l'objet*



> Ce livre s'adresse aux dveloppeurs dbutants qui souhaitent matriser la conception algorithmique en s'appuyant sur le langage C puis sur le langage C++. Il est particulirement adapt aux tudiants en licence d'informatique ou prpa scientifique et premire anne d'cole d'ingnieur. L'efficacit, la complmentarit mais aussi la gnricit des langages C et C++ vont permettre au lecteur d'acqurir un savoir faire fondamental en programmation informatique pour voluer ensuite facilement vers d'autres langages de dveloppement. Au-del du fonctionnement de ces langages, l'auteur fournit ce qu'il faut de prcision et de pratique pour que le lecteur se les approprie et les matrise ; chaque section thorique est suivie d'une section Mise en pratique ddie, compose d'exercices diversifis et une section Exprimentation propose des tudes de cas. Les six premiers chapitres concernent l'apprentissage du langage C et les premires armes en algorithmique, des variables simples aux tableaux et structures jusqu'aux pointeurs. Ensuite au chapitre 7 les fonctionnalits et la dimension objet du langage C++ sont exposes. Notamment une partie sur la communication entre objets est dveloppe. Tous les points importants sont abords avec des petits programmes d'illustration. Le lecteur trouvera l un marchepied consquent vers le monde de l'objet qui lui donnera les cls d'autres langages objet comme C# ou Java par exemple. La suite du livre apporte des approfondissements avec l'tude des listes en C et des conteneurs qui en sont l'implmentation en C++. En langage C sont expliques les listes chaines dynamiques, mais galement les piles et les files ainsi que les arbres, essentiellement les arbres binaires. Pour ce faire, un chapitre expose la rcursivit, lment incontournable pour l'implmentation des arbres. Ensuite les conteneurs du C++ sont dtaills et leurs principales caractristiques explores, l'objectif tant d'en faciliter l'utilisation.


 ::fleche::  Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?
 ::fleche::  Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont vos impressions par rapport  ce livre ?

----------

